

Show HN: I'm writing a book to help others learn to code: "Your First Web App" - acoleman616
http://www.alexpcoleman.com/your-first-web-app/

======
danso
Good luck with that!

I had a nitpick with the marketing blurb:

> _I’ve put together this step-by-step guide that will help you through
> creating your very own first web app (think Facebook or Twitter), from start
> to finish._

Is the example of Facebook/Twitter the best one to use for a beginning guide?
Those are full-fledged enterprise/billion-dollar services...it'd be like
saying, "Learn how to create your very first computing device (think iPad or
Sony VAIO)"

It sounds like you're aiming for a true web newbie (i.e. not a backend
programmer who hasn't done much on the front end), and so I think you'll have
your hands full just explaining even the HTML/CSS and file structure part,
nevermind any server ops (beyond uploading flat files, but even that...),
basic back end architecture, and AJAX.

